

My New Web Designer Portfolio: Thoughts? Feedback?  - mattewilliams
http://www.nomoregoodnames.com

======
ricknew
Portfolio and overall design is really nice. Clean, modern, easy to read.

The in-page hyperlinks are a bit disconcerting. I'm not exactly sure if I've
gone to a new page or where I am. I don't like feeling lost. Since I can
scroll maybe the hyperlinks aren't needed?

The numbered thumbnails don't provide much information.

The light box for the design samples doesn't work so well because: 1) I don't
know which part of the design sample to focus on or exactly what work you've
done there. 2) The light box size keeps changing from sample to sample which
is unsettling.

Overall impression is really good, but the UI hassles get in my way.

~~~
mattewilliams
Thanks for the feedback, this helps :)

~~~
ricknew
You're welcome. Good luck and maybe post back with any updates.

